# URB - URB Investments



## System (6 March 2017)

URB Investments Limited (URB) has been established to provide investors with access to an urban renewal themed equities and property portfolio that will be actively managed by Contact Asset Management and Pitt Street Real Estate Partners.

It is anticipated that URB will list on the ASX during April 2017.

http://urbinvest.com.au


----------



## System (24 December 2019)

On December 23rd, 2019, URB Investments Limited (URB) was removed from the ASX's Official List in accordance with Listing Rule 17.11, following implementation of the scheme of arrangement between URB and its shareholders in connection with the acquisition of all the issued capital in URB by 360 Capital FM Limited as Responsible Entity for 360 Capital Total Return Active Fund and 360 Capital Total Return Passive Fund.


----------

